# Alternative à AppleTV moins fermé?



## Einbert (19 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il sur le marché des produits similaires à AppleTV fonctionnant sur Mac et qui soient moins fermés que l'AppleTV?

++


----------



## niko34 (19 Avril 2007)

Il y a beaucoup d'appareils de ce type. Les produits de netgear semblent pas mal: http://www.netgear.com/Products/Entertainment/DigitalMediaPlayers.aspx

DLink fait le DSM-320 qui est assez connu.

Le logiciel &#224; installer sur l'ordinateur fourni par netgear n'est pas compatible Mac. Mais les appareils de netgear (dlink aussi) sont compatibles avec la technologie UPnP (Universal Plug 'n Play). Cela permet au player d'acc&#233;der facilement au contenu multimedia d'autres appareils. Si ton ordi poss&#232;de un serveur UPnP (un logiciel), l'appareil de netgear ou n'importe quel appareil UPnP pourra voir les fichiers de ton mac. Elgato propose un logiciel UPnP pour mac: http://www.elgato.com/index.php?file=products_eyeconnect

En gros, t'installes eyeconnect sur ton ordi, et les appareils de salon compatibles UPnP pourront voir tes fichiers.

Les avantages:
- nombre de formats de fichiers reconnus

Les inconv&#233;nients:
- le prix (eyeconnect 50 euros + l'appareil de salon, le dlink est &#224; 272 euros par exemple)
- m&#234;me si le UPnP est une norme, il faut v&#233;rifier la compatibilit&#233; entre eyeconnect et l'appareil de salon
- pas de lecture des fichiers achet&#233;s sur iTunes Store
- l'interface graphique est vraiment moche sur ces appareils (c'est mon avis en tout cas)

Quand tu parles de produits moins ferm&#233;s, tu penses &#224; quoi? A d'autres formats pour la musique? pour les videos? Parce qu'apparemment, l'appletv peut lire des divx moyennant une petite modif. A v&#233;rifier sur les sites sp&#233;cialis&#233;s (http://www.appletvhacks.net/)

EDIT: je te renvoie &#224; un commentaire d'un utilisateur du netgear qui calme un peu: http://www.ldlc.com/critiques/PB000...-passerelle-multimedia-wi-fi-pc-tv-hi-fi.html
Je pense que concernant l'ergonomie et le design, ses remarques sont valables pour presque tous les appareils (toute marque confondue)


----------



## fpoil (19 Avril 2007)

Tous ces appareils ont la m&#234;me probl&#233;matique : leur &#233;volutivit&#233; est quasiment nulle, la puce install&#233;e d&#233;cide de tout.

Les mises &#224; jour de firmware n'y changent rien : si tu n'as pas la puce capable de d&#233;coder du h264 par exemple une mise &#224; jour de firmware n'y changera rien.

Tous les formats ne sont pas support&#233;s, etc...

Bref rien de nouveau sous le soleil... rien ne remplacera un ... mac mini


----------



## niko34 (19 Avril 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> Bref rien de nouveau sous le soleil... rien ne remplacera un ... mac mini



Tout d&#233;pend de ton besoin. L'AppleTV est quand m&#234;me 2x moins cher qu'un Mac mini...

EDIT: le netgear d&#233;code le H264 en 1080p et en hardware, contrairement au mini ou &#224; l'appletv.


----------



## fpoil (19 Avril 2007)

mais fait deux fois plus


----------



## niko34 (19 Avril 2007)

Dans la mesure où l'AppleTV fonctionne sous osx, je ne vois pas trop...

Pour moi, le seul avantage du mini est de pouvoir le brancher sur une télé classique sans convertisseur. Dis m'en un peu plus. Je suis toujours en phase de réflexion, et je ne suis toujours pas fixé sur une solution.

@Einbert
Un lien intéressant sur l'AppleTV: http://www.awkwardtv.org/


----------



## fpoil (19 Avril 2007)

le mac mini est :

- un lecteur de dvd
- peut lire les backup de vd (video_ts) soit avec mediacentral, soit avec le dvdassist associ&#233; &#224; frontrow
- lit quasiment tout les formats de video (m&#234;me avec quicktime et ses plugins et donc par frontrow), sinon par l'interm&#233;diaire de vlc
- &#233;volutivit&#233; software beaucoup plus grande (on est pas li&#233; au bon vouloir d'apple), l'arriv&#233;e de l&#233;opard et des am&#233;liorations du dvdplayer sont encouragantes
- m&#234;me l'&#233;volutivit&#233; hardware est possible sauf la carte graphique (mais pour du m&#233;diacenter peu importe) : processeur, ram et disque dur, ajout d'un disque externe simplissime (usb2 ou firewire)
- peut devenir un magn&#233;toscope num&#233;rique : soit par l'interm&#233;diaire d'une cl&#233; usb et d'eyetv d'elgato (il se trouve que j'en ai deux),  soit si on est freenaute avec une application multiposte (imagneto tr&#232;s bien)
- dans mon cas perso, je suis en attente d'une slingbox pour profiter de mon d&#233;codeur noos sur mon video projecteur sans d&#233;placer le d&#233;codeur qui reste branch&#233;e sur ma TV
- administration &#224; distance enfantine avec vnc


----------



## niko34 (19 Avril 2007)

Parmi les avantages que tu cites, je retiens surtout les points suivants:
 - lecteur DVD
 - Ajout simple d'un disque dur externe
 - peut devenir un magnétoscope numérique (iMagneto, Elgato)

Pour faire son choix, ces points sont effectivement importants.

Pour ma part, si je dois mettre en place un magnétoscope numérique, je préfère manipuler le soft sur mon mac et brancher les disques dur dessus. Je trouve plus pratique de manipuler une appli sur l'ordi qu'une interface multimedia sur la télé (j'en ai fait l'expérience pendant 2 ans avec un pchc). Et pour le lecteur DVD, en homecinema, la qualité du mini n'est pas satisfaisante pour moi (surtout avec un projecteur).

Je m'aperçois finalement, que les solutions d'ordi au salon ne me conviennent pas. Ceci dit, les arguments que tu donnes peuvent correspondre à d'autres utilisateurs. Merci pour les infos .


----------



## Einbert (27 Avril 2007)

Merci pour les différentes informations.
Tout ce que je veux, c'est pouvoir transférer par exemple mes épisodes de Bleach, Naruto. Hunter x Hunter, etc. , de l'ordinateur sur un appareil quelconque qui me permettrait de regarder le tout sur la tv et non devant l'ordinateur. L'appareil doit pouvoir lire le divx, sans quoi cela n'a aucun avenir... D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, en bidouillant un peu l'AppleTV, on peut lire des divx; est-ce correct?

Est-il possible de brancher un mac mini à une tv HD ?

++


----------



## Nicholasb24 (27 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, 

On sent bien que si on prend l'option de l'AppleTV : bon courrage pour les modif !!
Et que si on pas &#224; NetGear, c'est pas gagn&#233; non plus vu les d&#233;faillances techniques.

Y a-t-il un expert, ou qqun de dou&#233; pour faire les modifs de AppleTv &#224; notre place ??

niko34 : 
j'ai &#233;galement un super projo DLP. Vu la qualit&#233; de mon home cin&#233;ma, il est inconsevable pour moi de regarder la "TV" sur un &#233;cran d'ordi (ou MAC).
Quel solution as-tu prise pour regarder les .avi ou Divx sur ton projo ?
Gr&#226;ves-tu en format DVD ?
As-tu un lecteur de solon Divix ?

merci


Nicholas


----------



## niko34 (27 Avril 2007)

Einbert a dit:


> Merci pour les diff&#233;rentes informations.
> Tout ce que je veux, c'est pouvoir transf&#233;rer par exemple mes &#233;pisodes de Bleach, Naruto. Hunter x Hunter, etc. , de l'ordinateur sur un appareil quelconque qui me permettrait de regarder le tout sur la tv et non devant l'ordinateur. L'appareil doit pouvoir lire le divx, sans quoi cela n'a aucun avenir... D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai pu lire, en bidouillant un peu l'AppleTV, on peut lire des divx; est-ce correct?
> 
> Est-il possible de brancher un mac mini &#224; une tv HD ?
> ...



Oui, en bidouillant un peu, on peut lire les divx sur l'appletv. Voir les sites:
le site principal de awk
les plugins de awkwardtv: http://plugins.awkwardtv.org/
le wiki du site awkwardtv: http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/Main_Page
des infos sur engadget: http://www.engadget.com/2007/04/10/how-to-play-divx-and-xvid-on-your-apple-tv

J'ai l'impression que pour pouvoir commencer &#224; installer des trucs sur l'appletv, il faut s'y conna&#238;tre un peu plus qu'avec un mini.

Une discussion sur l'appletv, le mini, ... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=163491

Pour le mini, &#224; ma connaissance, aucun probl&#232;me pour le brancher sur une tvhd: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303406-fr
Le seul truc, c'est que le mini a une sortie DVI. Si la tv n'a que du hdmi, il faudra juste acheter une petit adaptateur.


----------



## niko34 (27 Avril 2007)

Nicholasb24 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> On sent bien que si on prend l'option de l'AppleTV : bon courrage pour les modif !!
> Et que si on pas à NetGear, c'est pas gagné non plus vu les défaillances techniques.
> ...



Pour l'appletv, comme je le dis juste au dessus, c'est clair qu'il faut s'y connaître un peu plus.

Pour regarder des divx, j'utilise mon mac branché sur le projecteur. Je ne veux pas faire de synchro manuelle, ni graver à chaque fois. Je trouve ça trop pénible.

J'ai acheté le convertisseur apple minidvi - svideo. En le branchant sur ton mac, tu peux activer un 2ème écran:
- en bureau étendu: tu peux choisir la résolution
- en mode clone: les 2 écrans ont la même résolution

Mon projecteur est en 800x600 (un dlp optoma h30). Si je choisis le mode clone, il faut que je bascule la résolution de mon imac en 800x600 avant de regarder un film. C'est galère donc en mode clone car si la résolution de ton mac est trop importante pour ton projo, tu passes ton temps à changer la résolution.

Le mode étendu est beaucoup plus souple pour les résolutions puisque tu peux choisir la résolution de ton 2ème écran en 800x600 (ou une autre) et laisser l'écran de ton mac sur une autre résolution (1920x1200 dans mon cas). Le problème du mode étendu, c'est qu'il s'agit réellement d'un 2ème écran. Si tu lances un diaporama sur ton mac, tu ne le verra pas sur ton 2ème écran, sauf si le soft de diaporama a une option te permettant de choisir le 2ème écran. Par exemple, dans les préférences de quicktime, tu peux choisir sur quel écran quicktime lance ton film quand tu est plein-écran. VLC permet aussi de choisir l'écran utilisé en plein-écran, mais il ne conserve pas le paramètre. A chaque lancement de vlc, il faut refaire cette config.

En résumé, mon utilisation:
- adaptateur mini-dvi -> svideo + un cable svideo jusqu'au projo
- utilisation du mode étendu avec l'écran principal en 1920x1200 et le 2ème écran en 800x600
- utilisation de vlc en choisissant le 2ème écran comme périphérique de sortie pour le mode plein-écran.
- la sortie audio du mac relié à mon ampli au salon (j'avais précablé 2 cinch pour l'audio et une svideo entre le mac et l'ampli à côté de la télé)

Une dernière remarque. Le svideo n'est pas exceptionnel (j'en avais besoin pour envoyer la video vers la télé). Je vais me prendre un 2ème adaptateur minidvi -> vga pour brancher sur le projecteur en rvb (via une connectique vga) (mon projo n'est pas hdmi). Ce sera bien mieux.


----------



## Nicholasb24 (27 Avril 2007)

Merci pour ces info.
deux trois petites remarques me consernant : 

le macbook n'a pas de sortie hdmi. donc, je dois avoir un adaptateur et perdre de la qualit&#233;e.
mon projo est un Projection Design mod&#232;le Z&#233;ro Five il poss&#232;de toutes les sorties possible.
peut-&#234;tre que effectivement cela serait la solution de passer par le portable.

Je suis comme toi conserant toutes les gravures, ....

Autre possibilit&#233;e, acheter un Divix de salon.

Nicholas


----------



## niko34 (27 Avril 2007)

Sur le zero five, j'ai lu que l'entr&#233;e video num&#233;rique est une DVI-D. A priori, en prenant un adaptateur mini-dvi vers DVI chez Apple et un cable DVI vers le projecteur, &#231;a devrait fonctionner.

Je peux pas te mettre le lien direct mais si tu fais une recherche sur l'Apple Store en tapant "mini-DVI vers DVI" tu trouveras le fameux adaptateur. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une perte de qualit&#233;, &#231;a reste un b&#234;te adaptateur. Pour 19 euros, tu perdras pas beaucoup d'argent si tu changes d'avis apr&#232;s coup.

Pour le Divx de salon, 
- &#224; disque dur: reste le probl&#232;me de synchro et l'interface graphique plus que douteuse. Sur certains, tu ne peux voir qu'une partie du titre, si bien que si tu ne mets pas le num&#233;ro des &#233;pisodes en premier, les films ne sont pas dans l'ordre (la pr&#233;histoire quoi)
- un lecteur: tu dois graver et le d&#233;faut d'interface est souvent le m&#234;me qu'un lecteur &#224; disque dur.

Je ne connnais pas tous les produits r&#233;cents concernant les divx mais j'avais cherch&#233; il y a un an ou deux et je n'&#233;tais pas convaincu. A ta place, j'utiliserai le MacBook puisque tu l'as d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## Nicholasb24 (27 Avril 2007)

Merci.

Et il est &#233;vident, apr&#232;s ces lectures, que je vais essay&#233; qqlch du genre.


----------

